# Mysis shrimp / brine shrimp



## Jovi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello, just a quick question about shrimp for bettas. Is it ok for them to eat freeze dried Mysis shrimp? I read that brine shimp is ok for them, but all I could find was brine shrimp eggs. 

The pet store sold me a jar of Mysis shrimp a week ago when I was really wanting daphnia to treat my betta for what I thought was constipation, but I later found out from here it is dropsy so now I have a jar of mysis shrimp on hand. 

The guy said mysis shrimp was the same as daphnia. I honestly wonder how much knowledge he has about fish, because when I went back I was asking if they sold Maracyn to treat my betta for dropsy, and he didn't know what dropsy was and I had to explain it to him and he said he'd have to do some research on it. :roll:

Jenny


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bettas will eat mysis shrimp and no, they aren't the same as daphnia. I think the myis shrimp would be good for your fish if he will eat it. Rehydrate it before feeding.


----------



## Jovi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, I'll try the the mysis shrimp. How long do you rehydrate them? I put the shrimp in a dish of tank water and let them soak for 15minutes before feeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I rehydrate mine for about 5-10 minutes. Yeah, put it in tank water.


----------

